# Movouse - help up tivo?



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Can anyone direct me towards help getting my TiVo back on my home network after a house move?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

What problems are you having, what's changed in the setup (aside from the physical location)? - are you using the same router and ISP?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Identical eqt. Only change b- I have no sky feed near the set up and no telephone line. I am wanting to add the TiVo to the home network via a homeplug adapter as I had in the previous house.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Are you able to connect other kit via the homeplug okay?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Yes I am using homeplug in other parts of the house.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Is anything else able to connect via the homeplug that the Tivo is using?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

I have swapped the trendnet homeplug adapter I was using on my PC for the TiVo one and now not only does the PC work but the TiVo is showing on the router!
Next question is does the TiVo need a telephone line if it is connected to the home network?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

It does not, glad it's working again.


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

We I'm still stuck in guided set up if you know a way out of that (Sky dish being fitted tomorrow). Also despite my router showing the IP for the router I cant access it using that IP. Would this be something to do with TiVo being stuck in guided set up?


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

Stilltrying guided set up but get 'failed to connect'. Are there some settings to tell it to us the network rather than the phone?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I see you've posted on altepg, I'll leave it to the cleverer members over there!


----------



## woldsweather (May 9, 2008)

OK, thanks for your help


----------

